# Bark control



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's my problem, the new dog I got (1 1/2 yr old) has barking issues, in that she only barks for 20 hrs of the day  :evil: 

So I am wondering if I should pick up one of the shock bark control collars or if this will be detrimental when I try to use a shock collar in training ?

any thoughts appreciated.

thanks
wally


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The bark collar does appear to be the most obvious answer; I am not aware of it being a detriment??


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Not having ever used a training collar before, I know I have seen people mention SportDog on here, is this a good set up ?..... with remote couldnt I just self apply bark control ?

*sportdog sd 400 e-collar

sd-400 e- collar for sale works great comes with one collar,remote,and dual charger. *


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think the problem with a remote collar is the consistency. The importance is to consistently let him know that he gets zapped every time he barks, not just when you are watching or some other factor with which he may associate the zap. So, I would vote specifically for a bark collar in addition to a training collar.

On a separate note, regarding the sportdog; Cabela's has pretty good reviews of them they were all about 4.6/5 or better for the most part.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah I would just get a plain bark collar that is sensitive to the sound of a bark. Every time your dog barks it will give her a zap. They run cheaper than the electronic training collars like the one you mentioned.

As far as sportdog brand goes, I haven't heard great things about them. I hear a lot of guys always have to keep replacing the collars and remotes because they fail.

I have heard better things about Tri Tronics, Dogtra or DT systems


----------



## SFWG (Sep 8, 2007)

Save yourself the headaches and buy the Tritronics. I have used them all, and the only one that works is the Tri bark limiter.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Does anyone know if anyone makes a collar for traing that you can add/or turn a switch for bark control ? kindof a do it all collar ?
I tried looking online and didnt see anything.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I will stay out of this one!!!!!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Tak :?: 
I dont think I ever saw you refrain from a comment/opinion before :lol: 
j/k so why staying out ? dumb question ?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

TAK said:


> I will stay out of this one!!!!!


 :lol: :lol: ......... :O•-:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

guner said:


> Tak :?:
> I dont think I ever saw you refrain from a comment/opinion before :lol:
> j/k so why staying out ? dumb question ?


'cause he doesn't want to shut this forum down, too. :wink:


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

guner said:


> Does anyone know if anyone makes a collar for traing that you can add/or turn a switch for bark control ? kindof a do it all collar ?
> I tried looking online and didnt see anything.


I'm not aware of one--not sure I'd want one anyway. The Dogtra bark collar is cheaper than Tritronics and works great. Cabela's usually has them in stock. It's some of the best money you'll ever spend.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I got Drake the Tri-Tronics bark collar when he decided it was a good idea to howl all day while I had Mojo out hunting. It even counts the shocks administered. Drake's a smart boy, it only took one application and 6 shocks to learn his lesson, but I still put it on him from time to time to keep him honest when I leave him.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

get an inotek or tritronics. don't get the super cheap ones. I had one short out and burn two holes in my dogs neck while i was at work. Some dogs with bark right through the collars. I would just let him know that barking isn't acceptable. Pm if you want some ideas, since not everyone might agree with them.


----------

